# Do i need help?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I get down quite easily and regularly experience feelings of helplessness, hopelessness and feel trapped and don't want 2 exist no more. It usually starts with my throat feeling tight and feeling nauseaous and like i want 2 cry and usually do, then it worsens and i feel the helplessness etc as already said. This feeling is so horrible, i do get over it and it doesn't last as long as it used 2 last, sometimes just an hour or two but it comes back a lot. It usually starts when i feel like i have no control over my ibs, getting down also worsens the ibs. Should i seek help?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes you do need help. Based on my positive experience with a psychiatrist and anti-anxiety plus anti-depressant medications I no longer have daily D and feel much better about life. I don't know what is going on in your life, but controlling the stress with meds and then learning how to better deal with the stress--there are many techniques that work--you could well be a lot better soon. Take care. (I am not saying it is "all in your head" rather for many of us the connection between mind and gut is unusually strong.)


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I'm not sure if being put on meds is the right thing 4 me as i'm ibs C, and i've heard antidepressants are constipating? Is this true? Also i am improving(eg i dont say so down for so long) and i know tht some of the factors that contributed 2 it r not so bad now eg.my GSCEs are over so im more relaxed calm and i have more friends so i don't feel so alone, but i do still get these low mood swings. I keep telling myself its my hormones coz of my age (16) If i compare myself now 2 how i felt a year ago there is an improvement, i woz so sad at one point i thought id never b happy again. I know now tht if i just hang on in there the mood will pass even though at the time it feels like forever. im reclutant 2 say something 2 my GP because of this, i dont know if tht makes any sense 2 any of u? Its like i want help, but then i dont want 2 raise an alarm if its unnessacary coz i dont want ppl 2 think im attention seeking. Want is your opinion on this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2003)

I experieced much of what you feel for a long time...I am IBS C type as well. I spent a lot of time in cognitive therapy plus have been on Buspar for sometime now..it really helped me quite a bit and doesnt seem to make the "C" any worse...in fact, I seldom have any "C" problems anymore but then I have also had a colon resection and that seemed to help about as much as anything...though I don't recommend it for that purpose.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

If you are 16 I would recommend you talk to your parents/GP about it. At your age it is common to have those mood swings but it could be a symptom of depression as well. I did not want to take meds, so I put a lot of resistance as I did not believe an anti depressant was going to help, but it did. My whole outlook in life has changed and of course, the IBS got better. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Thank u for all of your replies. I will discuss it with my GP, hopefully it is just my age and nothing else, shall let u know, Carla xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

I would seek help.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I went 2 my GP 2day, i really wish i hadn't. I feel awful now (emotionally that is). I'm never goin back there again. I didn't say anything about this. I couldn't - i didn't feel comfortable talking 2 her and she doesn't care and made me feel like a hypocondriate. There were loads of things i wanted 2 ask, but as soon as i got in there i knew i just couldn't. I'm on an extremely long waiting list 2 c a theapist, i shalll wait 2 then 2 discuss any problems because my gp is not the person 2 go 2. Whats annoying is she actually said last time come back in 2 weeeks and let me know how u r? Why did she say that if she didn't mean it? Either that or she had forgotton because she showed no signs of caring and seemed annoyed with me - i wish i'd stayed at home. I feel really awful. I'm never goin 2 GP ever again.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Carla, what can I say? A big amount of health professionals have no clue about IBS and the effects it has on the ones that suffer from it. They think that because it is not a life threating illness it should not affect us as it does. I know how you feel. I love my GP when it comes to him helping with my colds, sore throat or the ocasional flu, but when it comes to IBS it seems he is not as well informed or just does not care to be. What is ironic is that his mom has IBS too, so you would expect he knew more about it. On the other hand I have a great gastroenterologist and a wonderful psychiatrist. I was lucky to find the gastro guy but the psych I found through the gastro doc. I asked him to refer me to someone he knew would understand me. And guess what, she does understand me because she deals with her son having IBS as well. She tells me how she gives conferences to GP and gastros about IBS and anxiety related problems. My suggestion is that you find someone else. Sometimes it takes some visits to find a good doc. You live in England, ask other people from England about their doctors. That is a good way of finding a good one that will help you. Do not give up, have patience and lots of hope. Remember that you have us; we are no doctors but we care because we know how it feels.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Thank you Zayaka


----------

